# Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen



## peiner freak (2. Dezember 2012)

Abend bräuchte von euch mal ein paar tipps hat schon jemand von euch
eine schlupfkajüte selbst gebaut? wenn ja wie ?
Boot hat die maße 4,10*1,60 15ps
Maße sk. ca 1,50m lang vom bug aus 
In meinem kopp schwirrt da so rumm 2 rohrbögen herstellen halter anschrauben soll abnehmbar sein
dann einfach bettlacken so drüber ziehn das es außen die form
vom rumpf hat und von beiden seiten 
mit matten lamieniren schleiffen lackieren 
oder hat jemand bessere tipps? 
plane ist zu einfach....
gretz björn


----------



## peiner freak (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

mhhh keiner nen plan im kopf ?


----------



## AAlfänger (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

Moin,moin
Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist aus Hartfaserplatten und Leisten eine Negativform machen. Die glatte Seite nach Innen, dann die Nähte spachteln und alles mit Trennwachs behandeln. Dann kannst du alles laminieren und anschließend entformen. So habe ich mal einen Bootsrumpf gebaut.

Gruß AAlfänger#h#6


----------



## Südschwedenfan (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

Hi;

Habe mal gesehen, dass einer aus einem Trabbidach eine Kajüte gebaut hat. Material ist ja Glasfaser.
Vieleicht kann man so eine alte Gurke günstig schiessen und die
restlichen Teile dann an Bastler verkaufen.
Mit viel Glück, ist das Dach dann für lau.

PS. Das Boot sah nicht mal schlecht aus!
Hier noch ein Link zu dem Teil.
http://fotoforum.schoener-reisen.at...ch&sessionid=c934b234b20f4166a704ea5e3767b08a


----------



## Lommel (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

Ich würde 2 konisch zum Rumpf sich verjüngende Rohrbögen aus Aluminium (*rostfrei *und leicht) sowie ein Mittel Stück für die Stabilität zusammenschweissen. Die Rohrbögen an den Seiten mit Winkeln verschrauben. Das Mittelstück (Zeltbauweise) am Bug ebenfalls mit Winkeln (Edelstahl wegen Rost) verschrauben. Verkleiden bitte mit wasserdichter Plane, da ein Laken zwangsweise irgendwann bei Nässe zu schimmeln beginnt.


----------



## FrankNMS (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

moin,  ich habe ein vl passendes oder leicht passend zu machendes dach aus glasfieber (mit fenstern und klappluke vorn) günstig abzugeben. werde bilder machen, wenn jemand interesse hat.   leinwand ist keine gute lösung. diese wird durch das tränken mit lack oder harz weich und schwer und wellt sich. so etwas möchtest du bestimmt nicht haben.  die lösung ist ebenso einfach, wie genial: styroformplatten, polyesterharz und glasmatten! polyesterharz und styropor geht nicht, da das styrol im polyesterharz das styropor auflöst und soetwas passiert mit styroform nicht! styroformplatten gibt es in div. dicken im baumarkt, harz bei ebay. wichtig: vorher mit einer probe einen klebetest auf beständigkeit machen!  styroform und kein styropur, weil das 2. feuchtigkeit aufsaugt.  bauweise: die platten zurechtschneiden und mit zb heiskleber oder irgend einem schnellkleber fixieren (draht geht auch, das nennt sich stitch'n glue im bootsbau). danach mit messer und grobem schleifklotz (oder was beliebt, flex?) in form bringen. durch streifendopplung sind zu dünn werdende rundungen zu verstärken. wenn alles gut aussieht, dann matte laminieren. nach belieben verstärken und gerne auch spanten aufkleben und einmatten. fertig! leicht, stabil, genial!  viel erfolg und bei fragen pn...  vg, frank


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

Hau mal den User Volkerma darauf an... Oder wirf mal nen Blick auf seinen Restaurationsthread


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

Mir würde spontan so ein grüner großer frisierter Regenwasserbehälter oder Müllcontainer oder sowas einfallen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## HD4ever (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

sowas ist schon ne tolle Sache !
aber gebe zu bedenken das du damit doch sehr in die gebaute Stabilität des Bootes eingreifst ... je nachdem ob das Ding zu groß/schwer wird - kann es dann auch gefährlich werden.
Habe 2 Beispiele im Kopf wo solche Selbstumbauten abgesoffen sind - eines in der Welle vor der Hafeneneinfahrt auf der Ostsee....eins auf nem Elbe Nebenfluß bei Starkwind ...
sowas könnte man mit einem Gestänge und ner Persenning auch klappbar gestalten.
guck doch einfach mal nach Bildern im Netz ... Orkney 440 zb
da gibts aber viele Boote die sowas haben ....
evtl. auch sonst vorne eine Windschutzscheibe und darauf dann Persenning als Dach und Seitenschutz ?!
lässt sich sicher einfacher herstellen als ne komplette Schlupfkajüte ...
mein Tip - Boot verkaufen und eins wie gewünscht mit Schlupfkajüte zulegen - allein wegen der Sicherheit


----------



## volkerm (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kleine Schlupfkajüte für GFK Boot selbst bauen*

Hallo Björn,

schau mal in den shetland alaska 600 Faden; ist einfach machbar und leicht.

Gruss

Volker


----------

